

3D Without Glasses, With Nightmarish Disfigurement - nreece
http://lonelysandwich.com/post/2756106707/3d-without-appetite

======
ookblah
is this for real?? i feel like it's a really nice special effect.

and i can't stop cracking up.

~~~
weirdcat
Great thing! I can already see the infomercials for this:

 _"I wear prescription glasses. Now I can watch 3D movies without piling on
glasses and looking like a freak!"_

 _"Now I can watch 3D while diving!"_

 _"My kids just love it, and I love it too! No handles to break off, no glass
to scratch... We used to go through at least four pairs of glasses a year in
my family; Winkeroo is going to last a lifetime!"_

~~~
tmachinecharmer
".....looking like a freak!"

wow! as if you don't look like a freak when your eyes blink like a dragonfly
wings!!

------
indspenceable
He doesn't really seem to act like he notices the constant blinking
(winking?). I wonder if it is actually an issue.

------
tmachinecharmer
I would prefer to wear glasses rather than blink at that rate.

------
mmaunder
I once had this thing called Bells Palsy for 3 weeks where a nerve in your
face gets blocked and the whole side of your face sags. Felt like I had it
again in both sides of my face after watching this guy. I think he's serious.

